# Need a good but simple Baked Bean recipe to serve tomorrow.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to do something more than open a can, but I don't really like these people enough to go to a lot of work, LOL!  Actually, that's not true, I like them quite a bit, just don't want to have to work any harder than I already am to get ready for this meeting at my house.

Anybody got a foolproof baked bean recipe?

Betsy


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the Baked Bean recipe I ue all of the time.

I take a couple of cans of the cheapest baked beans drain in a collander. I mix in a little mustard,ketcheup,brown sugar, and finely diced onion ( i do this in the food processer) I put them into a baking dish and top with 1/2 lb  bacon. Put into a prehated 350 degree oven and bake till bacon looks done. About 45min to an hour.


Sorry I do not measure anything.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd like to do something more than open a can, but I don't really like these people enough to go to a lot of work, LOL! Actually, that's not true, I like them quite a bit, just don't want to have to work any harder than I already am to get ready for this meeting at my house.
> 
> Anybody got a foolproof baked bean recipe?
> 
> Betsy


We have a wonderful dish called "Beans and e-Coli" (my sister in law coined that name during the Jack in the Box fiasco)

It is simple:

Pick any flavor you like of Bush's Baked Beans and a pound of ground beef.

Brown the ground beef in a skillet until done - season to taste, onions may be mixed in if desired

Pour one or two cans of Baked Beans in and warm.

Serve with Tabasco or ketchup alongside fresh corn bread!

Yummmmm


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ferretlover's recipe is much like what I do. . .can use molasses instead of brown sugar if you want.  Can also stir in some bacon bits to be sure the baconny flavor goes all through.  I like Bush's best, but this will really dress up Campbell's in a pinch.

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ferretluver's recipe sounds exactly like the one that DD's dad's mother used to make, and those were the best baked beans ever!  Others in her family had variations, but they all agreed that starting with a can and then "refining" it worked best.  

One of the variations added sliced hot dogs to the mix, which was good too.  Add some good crusty bread, and you've got a meal. 

Thanks for reminding me it's almost lunchtime.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^What they said.  The only difference I make is to use a brown mustard (preferable Bootjes) instead of yellow for a little extra oomph!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> We have a wonderful dish called "Beans and e-Coli" (my sister in law coined that name during the Jack in the Box fiasco)
> 
> It is simple:
> 
> ...


That sounds delicious.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

how funny is it that we all do the same basic quick bean recipe - I do the same one using molasses instead of brown sugar and I also saute my onions with a little green or red pepper cut up (maybe a quarter to a half of a pepper)  and you can cook it in a crockpot to make it even easier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> how funny is it that we all do the same basic quick bean recipe - I do the same one using molasses instead of brown sugar and I also saute my onions with a little green or red pepper cut up (maybe a quarter to a half of a pepper) and you can cook it in a crockpot to make it even easier.


I'd have to buy a crockpot, LOL!

But these all sound like great variations! AND easy! KindleBoards Rocks! Thanks, y'all! Off to the store.

Betsy


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Forster said:


> That sounds delicious.


It is very delicious! We fight over the cornbread! My wife puts Schlotksy's sauce on hers (like tabasco) and I load mine down with ketchup. It doesn't take very long at all to make either.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> We have a wonderful dish called "Beans and e-Coli" (my sister in law coined that name during the Jack in the Box fiasco)
> 
> It is simple:
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to do this soon it sounds great -- but I think I might change the name


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

rho - yes, whatever the new name is, I now have a supper plan!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like you already got some good baked bean recipes....if ever stuck go to allrecipes.com.  Type in the dish you want and then sort by average rating.  Every item I've made from there has been a winner.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a couple of baked bean recipes. 
Old Settlers is a friend of mines recipe and Harlequin Beans is an old family recipe. Both are excellent. You can make a meal off of Old Settlers all by itself.

*Old Settlers Baked Beans*

1 pound ground beef 
1 pound bacon 
1 large onions 
1/3 cup brown sugar 
1/3 cup sugar 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1/2 cup red barbecue sauce (your favorite) 
4 tablespoons mustard 
4 tablespoons molasses 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 teaspoon chili powder  
1 can butter beans 
1 can red kidney beans 
1 can pork and beans

Brown in large skillet, ground beef, onion and bacon. Add remaining ingredients, mix well and bake in dish or bean pot.

1 hour at 350.

*Harlequin Beans*

1 can kidney beans 
1 can lima beans or butter beans 
1 can baby lima beans 
1 can pork and beans 
1 large onions chopped 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
2 teaspoons white vinegar 
1 cup brown sugar 
1/2 pound bacon fried and diced 
1/3 cup ketchup

Fry bacon. Remove bacon and brown onion in grease. Add dry mustard, vinegar and sugar.
Simmer for 20 minutes.
Do not drain beans.
Pour over beans, add bacon chips, 
Stir and pour into large pot.

350 for 2 hours


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use this recipe

All-American Baked Beans
Serves 10-12

1 pound dried navy or Great Northern beans
8 ounces slab or thick-cut bacon, cut into 1/4" pieces
1 cup chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 1/2 cups packed dark brown sugar
2 cups ketchup
6 tablespoons maple syrup
6 tablespoons dark molasses
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Rinse and pick through the beans. Soak them overnight in a large pot of water.
Rinse the soaked beans well under cold water and place them in a heavy saucepan. Cover with water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer until tender, 45 minutes to an hour. Drain, reserving the cooking liquid.
Preheat the oven to 300 degrees F.
Place a 6-quart flameproof casserole or dutch oven over medium heat and saute bacon until slightly crisp and fat is rendered, about five minutes. Add the onions and garlic, cooking until it's wilted, about 5 minutes.
Add the brown sugar and stir over medium-low heat until it has dissolved, about five minutes. Stir in the ketchup, syrup, molasses, Worcestershire sauce, salt, and pepper. Add the drained beans and mix well.
Cover and transfer to the oven. Bake, stirring occasionally, for 2 1/2 hours. Make sure you scrape the bottom when you stir.
Add 3/4 cup of the reserved bean liquid, cover, and bake another 30 minutes. Remove the cover and bake, stirring once, until the sauce is thick and syrupy, another 10-15 minutes. Serve hot.

That is the basic recipe, but what I do is cook the great northern beans in my pressure cooker and then add them to the already mixed together sauce and then cook until the flavors are well blended, the sauce is thickened some and the beans are the perfect texture. You can substitute canned beans that are rinsed in an emergency, I don't like the texture of canned beans much though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My dad, who is not a cook, made baked beans last week.  They were the best ones I've had in a really long time.  He said he uses Splenda brown sugar.  He's diabetic.  I think we all had at least two helpings.  There were no leftovers.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Looks like you already got some good baked bean recipes....if ever stuck go to allrecipes.com. Type in the dish you want and then sort by average rating. Every item I've made from there has been a winner.


That was my next choice if y'all didn't come through for me. I've used them and I think it's cooks.com, and gotten great recipes. But I wanted something from a real person.  There was a great consensus here...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I use this recipe
> 
> All-American Baked Beans
> Serves 10-12
> ...


Rasputina,

This sounds like a great recipe, I'm going to keep it!

But... I have to do a lot of stuff tonight because I'll be in the meeting tomorrow, so I'm keeping it as simple as possible. I am making chocolate chip cookies and potato salad tonight. And cutting up the relish tray stuff. And... anyway, anything with more than five steps won't do it for me tonight!

But I think I'm going to make these for the next family cookout and I'll let you know how they came out!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That was my next choice if y'all didn't come through for me. I've used them and I think it's cooks.com, and gotten great recipes. But I wanted something from a real person.  There was a great consensus here...
> 
> Betsy


I totally understand....everyone here always has wonderful ideas. I love Kindleboards.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew I would get an answer before I headed out to the store. I absolutely LOVE this community.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy, I make what I call "Stove Top Baked Beans" I use canned Pork n Beans, ketsup, Brown Sugar (both to taste) and dried minced onion.  Mix it all together in a sauce pan and simmer until heated through and slightly thickened.  If you have time you can saute fresh diced onion and diced bacon and mix into the beans instead of the dried minced onion.  I make this all the time and don't really see much difference between this and the actual baked verson.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great tip, thanks!


I'll give a full report Saturday afternoon!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great tip, thanks!
> 
> 
> I'll give a full report Saturday afternoon!
> ...


Hey Betsy - what is the report? Did you use one of the variations here and did they love it? I ended up not making the hamburger/baked beans until supper tonight and they were yummy - DH was even able to have a full cup and only count as a 7 on weight watchers (all the fiber of the beans really helps the count - I did leave out the extra bacon, just what was already in the can). There are some great cooks (or at least recipe keepers) on this board!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, the meeting didn't end until 6 PM AAARGH!  And I went to sleep right afterward!

I did the basic ones, the first few, where I took basic beans, added ketchup, brown sugar, onions and mustard, put some bacon on top.  They were very good!  My husband and I finished them tonight for dinner.

Y'all are the best!

Betsy


----------

